# :: قاعات الأسرة :: > قاعة الصحة > طبيبك النفسي >  ارجوك يادكتور اريد الحل

## &لحن الفرح&

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


             اريد الرد على موضوع الحساسيه الزائدة مع تانيب الضمير...
   عندي مشكله اخرى ابنتي تبلغ من العمر 5سنوات و8اشهراعاني من غضبها الشديد وحاسيتها لاتستطيع تحمل الانتقادات تواجهها بالبكاءوتغار من اختها عمرها 3سنوات و3اشهروهذه الصغرى تتحمل الانتقادات احيانا وتستطيع الرد 
اريد طريقه للتعامل معهم بنتيجة انهم يستمعو الى كلامي وينفذوه
الكبرى..شديدة الانفعال وهادئه وسريعة الحزن وتحب اللعب اكثر لكن لاتعاني من الابتعاد عني طويلا
الصغرى..اقل انفعال ,اكثر من اختها شغبا,لاتستطيع تحمل غيابي كثيرا 
وانا في اغلب الاوقات استطيع السيطره على الصغرى
                                                                                  اسفه على الاطاله وشكرا

----------


## boukybouky

عذراً أختي الكريمة علي التأخير في الرد علي إستفسارك من قبل د/ عادل

فظروف عمله هذه الفترة مضغوطة بعض الشئ

و لكن ان شاء الله قريباً سيكون متواجد و يرد علي ما تسألين

نسأل الله للجميع الصحة و راحة البال

في رعاية الله،،

----------

